# [TIP] Comment installer Gentoo simplement?

## Trevoke

 *Quote:*   

> Information:
> 
> GIS installs a Gentoo Linux version on your PC, almost automatically.
> 
> It is based on a simple Linux bootdisk/-cd, and uses dialog to
> ...

 

Traduction : GIS installe une version de Gentoo sur votre ordi quasiment automatiquement. C'est base sur bootdisk/-cd et utilise des dialogues pour visualiser les menus. GIS souhaite etre compatible avec le mode d'emploi d'installation de Gentoo (RTFM!), decrit sur www.gentoo.org

Link:

http://anymore.nl/gis/

----------

## sireyessire

bah, mais où va-t-on si on abandonne notre bonne vieille install en mode texte!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

ça fera plaisir aux newbs et aux futurs windoisants voulant franchir le pas mais pas trop vite.

----------

## jpwalker

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> bah, mais où va-t-on si on abandonne notre bonne vieille install en mode texte! 
> 
> ça fera plaisir aux newbs et aux futurs windoisants voulant franchir le pas mais pas trop vite.

 

Tout à fait d'accord ! Ca ne serait plus Gentoo   :Exclamation:   Et comment apprendre un systeme si tout se fait tout seul (ça me rappelle un os  :Rolling Eyes:  ) !

----------

## thanhat

"Toi qui partout la facilité tu chercheras, jamais rien de ta vie tu ne feras".

Je ne vois pas l'interet si vraiment tu veux un truc qui s'installe tout seul, tu prends une autre distrib ! Non ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Boh, je ne fais que relayer l'information, moi...

Il vaut mieux en savoir plus que pas assez. Et pourquoi ne pas montrer ca a la famille, aux copains/copines, etc etc... pour leur montrer que "hou la la c'est simple Gentoo en fait!" et apres remote administration et c'est tout...

----------

## Pachacamac

Je trouve que c'est une bonne idée. Par exemple pour ceux qui veulent une install rapide du stage 3 + GRP. C'est pas top de tout faire a la main quand t'es pressé.

L'install c'est une chose mais on apprend beaucoup plus lors de l'utilisation du sytème. Et une telle install peut rebuter plus d'une personne.

----------

## marc.driver

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec Pachacamac!

Et ceci malgré les ayatollahs du clavier, nostalgiques d'un savoir qui peut à peu leur échappe...

C'est ce genre de personnes qui fait que Linux n'a pas encore tout inondé.

Et pourquoi prendre Gentoo plutôt qu'une Mandrake par exemple?

Parceque Gentoo a vu son install se simplifier, et que certaines installations automatiques n'arrivent pas à tout faire bien!

Alors la première distrib qui arrivera, sera la championne!

Ceci dit chacun a le droit de préférer ses choix   :Very Happy: 

Marc

----------

## moon69

 *Quote:*   

> Et ceci malgré les ayatollahs du clavier, nostalgiques d'un savoir qui peut à peu leur échappe...
> 
> C'est ce genre de personnes qui fait que Linux n'a pas encore tout inondé. 

 

 :Smile:  tu y vas un peu fort! faut pas cracher dans la soupe, car c'est en parti grace a eux que GNU/Linux est ce qu'il est, aussi libre

je croi pas que c'est pas la simplification, quifais que gentoo est de plus en plus populaire. gentoo est presque un hybride linux / freebsd, sont systeme de portage est trop bon, on passe outre les blemes de compatibilite de tel paquet ... avec gentoo plus de ca. et puis pour l'educatif ya LFS, mais c'est vraie que j'en ai appris aussi pas mal sous gentoo. c'est une distrib de bidouilleurs!  :Smile: 

et si ya un soft qui permette l'installation plus facile, pour les newbies, tant mieux il aurons plus de liberter de choix

----------

## Sleeper

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et ceci malgré les ayatollahs du clavier, nostalgiques d'un savoir qui peut à peu leur échappe...
> 
> C'est ce genre de personnes qui fait que Linux n'a pas encore tout inondé.
> ...

 

Faut arreter les amphets ... Le "savoir" dont tu parles est libre, accessible simplement, et ne demande qu'un peu d'investissement personnel .... Donc je vois pas ce qui peut echapper a ceux qui ont fait l'effort de l'acquerir ...

Si tout le monde lisait un peu plus ou du moins cherchait un peu plus, on aurait sans doute moins de questions se repettant sur les forums par exemple ...

----------

## edomaur

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> bah, mais où va-t-on si on abandonne notre bonne vieille install en mode texte! 
> 
> ça fera plaisir aux newbs et aux futurs windoisants voulant franchir le pas mais pas trop vite.

 

Ouais ben c'est pratique quand on fait des install à la volée sur plein de machines différentes. Manuellement, à la 15ème fois c'est bon, on a compris comment ça marche... 

EDIT : et j'ajouterais que je pense collaborer à la mise au point de ce script parce qu'il n'y a pas de raisons hein ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *edomaur wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   bah, mais où va-t-on si on abandonne notre bonne vieille install en mode texte! 
> 
> ça fera plaisir aux newbs et aux futurs windoisants voulant franchir le pas mais pas trop vite. 
> 
> Ouais ben c'est pratique quand on fait des install à la volée sur plein de machines différentes. Manuellement, à la 15ème fois c'est bon, on a compris comment ça marche... 
> ...

 

d'un autre côté si c'est pour le faire sur plusieurs machines identiques tu as juste à copier le contenu des disques de la première station que tu as installé   :Razz: 

----------

## dapsaille

Rhaa enfin un installeur digne de ce nom pourla gentoo :p

 Ca veut dire plus d'utilisateurs potentiels .. cool ..

 Sinon poue*r ceux qui pensent que la gentoo + gui pour l'install est une mandrake .. bahh heuu reflechissez bien avant je vous prie   :Razz:   L'interet de la gentoo est la compilation a partir des sources automatisées et je ne vois pas en quoi cela serais incompatible avec un GUI .. a moins que cela ne froisse l'ego de ceux qui "installent tout a la main pour se la peter" (hormis bien sur ceux qui savent ce qu'ils font et pourquoi ils le font).. enfin bref tres bonne idée c'est ce qui manque a cette distrib .. et puis les USE peuvent etre aussi integres a l'interface d'installation donc je pense que ca peut aussi s'adapter a un stage1 :p

 Voilaaaa

----------

## sireyessire

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Rhaa enfin un installeur digne de ce nom pourla gentoo :p
> 
>  Ca veut dire plus d'utilisateurs potentiels .. cool ..
> 
>  Sinon poue*r ceux qui pensent que la gentoo + gui pour l'install est une mandrake .. bahh heuu reflechissez bien avant je vous prie    L'interet de la gentoo est la compilation a partir des sources automatisées et je ne vois pas en quoi cela serais incompatible avec un GUI .. a moins que cela ne froisse l'ego de ceux qui "installent tout a la main pour se la peter" (hormis bien sur ceux qui savent ce qu'ils font et pourquoi ils le font).. enfin bref tres bonne idée c'est ce qui manque a cette distrib .. et puis les USE peuvent etre aussi integres a l'interface d'installation donc je pense que ca peut aussi s'adapter a un stage1 :p
> ...

 

moi ça me pose pas de problèmes qu'il y ait ça pour les newbs mais qu'on me laisse le choix!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 je réfère la ligne de commande et  de loin car au moins je sais ce qui se passe.  :Cool: 

----------

## dapsaille

+& pour le choix mais honnetement entre tapper un mke2fs -j /dev/hda6 et selectionner /dev/hda6 dans un GUI je ne vois pas grande difference :p si ce n'est que si c'est bien concu tout le monde gagne du temps

----------

## sireyessire

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> +& pour le choix mais honnetement entre tapper un mke2fs -j /dev/hda6 et selectionner /dev/hda6 dans un GUI je ne vois pas grande difference :p si ce n'est que si c'est bien concu tout le monde gagne du temps

 

moi, je vais plus vite je tape soit:

mke2fs 

mkreiserfs (bientôt updaté pour make.reiser4 dans quelques mois)

d'où économie du -j  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dapsaille

heuu mke2fs -j = ext3 et mke2fs =ext2 nan ?? ou alors je retourne jouer avec mes partitions amiga ? :p

----------

## yoyo

Une gui, pourquoi pas ??

Enfin, le handbook et la ligne de commande me paraissent aussi simple et plus formateur (sans compter les frissons à chaque ligne de commande à la 1ère install en priant pour que tu se passe bien ...   :Rolling Eyes:   )

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> et puis les USE peuvent etre aussi integres a l'interface d'installation donc je pense que ca peut aussi s'adapter a un stage1 :p

 Tu ne confondrais pas USEflags et Cflags ?? Je ne crois pas qu'il soit question de USEflags dans le stage 1 (mais dans les stages 2 & 3 si).

----------

## dapsaille

Ok yoyo la honte sois sur moi mais heuu autant proposer ces 2 options alors ....

 (ayayayayaya un noob qui se tromp dans ses premiers posts snirff et pourant mon enieme stage 1 date d'hier soir) :p

----------

## yoyo

Au temps pour moi ... Je viens de regarder le handbook et le réglage des USEflags se fait avant le bootstrap ...   :Embarassed: 

Il me semblait pourtant que cela n'était pas conseillé ... et en effet, après vérification dans leurs descriptions, certains USEflags ne doivent pas être touchés lors du bootstrap :

 *Quote:*   

> bootstrap - !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used during original system bootstrapping
> 
> build - !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used for creating build images and the first half of bootstrapping.
> 
> static - !!do not set this during bootstrap!! Causes things to be statically linked instead of dynamically

 

Donc les USEflags au stage 1 oui, à condition d'être prudent.

----------

## scout

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Au temps pour moi ... Je viens de regarder le handbook et le réglage des USEflags se fait avant le bootstrap ...   

 

en réalité le bootstrap ne prends pas en compte les USE flags pendant toute sa longeur. Si tu t'amuses à interrompre le bootstrap (du moins le début du bootstrap), tu verras que ton make.conf a été modifié pour un autre ...

----------

## yoyo

 *scout wrote:*   

> en réalité le bootstrap ne prends pas en compte les USE flags pendant toute sa longeur. Si tu t'amuses à interrompre le bootstrap (du moins le début du bootstrap), tu verras que ton make.conf a été modifié pour un autre ...

 Mais tu récupères le bon à la fin du bootstrap j'espère ...   :Shocked: 

Parce que la 1ère fois, il faut se taper la description de tous les USEflags et cela prend "un certain temps"; alors si c'est pour tout perdre à la commande suivante, ça risque d'être rageant ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT : et quand est-il des Cflags ??

----------

## marc.driver

Bonjour,

Sleeper a écrit:

 *Quote:*   

> Faut arreter les amphets ... Le "savoir" dont tu parles est libre, accessible simplement, et ne demande qu'un peu d'investissement personnel .... Donc je vois pas ce qui peut echapper a ceux qui ont fait l'effort de l'acquerir ...
> 
> Si tout le monde lisait un peu plus ou du moins cherchait un peu plus, on aurait sans doute moins de questions se repettant sur les forums par exemple ...

 

On ne va pas polémiquer, un coup de blues simplement...

mais:

tout le monde n'a peut-être pas le même temps à consacrer aux recherches diverses..

tout ce qui est écrit sur les forums n'est pas forcément bien intitulé...

...

Je pense quand même y arriver, mais s'il est indispensable de "rentrer dedans" pour mieux comprendre - c'est ce qui me fait aimer GENTOO - plus c'est simple mieux c'est!

Mais c'est connu, c'est difficile de faire simple.

@+  :Very Happy: 

Marc

----------

## erwan

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et ceci malgré les ayatollahs du clavier, nostalgiques d'un savoir qui peut à peu leur échappe...
> 
> C'est ce genre de personnes qui fait que Linux n'a pas encore tout inondé.
> ...

 

Je pense que tu melange tout. Au contraire, si Linux s'installe d'un claquement de doigt ceux qui s'y connaissent gardent la connaissance pour eux. Utiliser Linux comme on utilise Windows ne rend pas plus intelligent (mais c'est legitime de vouloir le faire).

Par contre, une distrib comme Gentoo avec une doc bien detaillee, meme si ce n'est pas automatique, fait beaucoup plus pour democratiser la connaissance.

Regarde un peu ces forums, on trouve rarement des questions debiles dont la reponse est dans le manuel. Pourtant je peux te garantir qu'il y a des debutants qui se mettent directement a Gentoo.

Enfin je dis ca... Moi ca m'est un peu egal que Linux "inonde tout" ou pas, tout ce que je demande c'est qu'on me laisse l'utiliser, sans m'embeter avec des fichiers dans des formats proprios.

----------

## edomaur

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> d'un autre côté si c'est pour le faire sur plusieurs machines identiques tu as juste à copier le contenu des disques de la première station que tu as installé  

 

Ce n'est pas toujours possible, du genre type et nombre de processeur différent, drivers et autres sottises.

En plus, compte tenu de ma tendance à expérimenter, je n'aurai peut-être plus de première station installée...

----------

## edomaur

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> moi ça me pose pas de problèmes qu'il y ait ça pour les newbs mais qu'on me laisse le choix! 
> 
>  je réfère la ligne de commande et  de loin car au moins je sais ce qui se passe. 

 

Pas de problème  :Smile: 

Mais par exemple : j'envisage de contribuer à GIS avec une ou deux bricoles, par exemple des "templates" d'installation, pour avoir des listes toutes prètes d'emerge à faire pour un serveur web de base, un serveur de mail, un desktop avec KDE, avec Gnome, etc.

----------

## marc.driver

ERWANN,

Bonjour (ou bonsoir à l'heure où j'écris),

 *Quote:*   

> Je pense que tu melange tout. Au contraire, si Linux s'installe d'un claquement de doigt ceux qui s'y connaissent gardent la connaissance pour eux. Utiliser Linux comme on utilise Windows ne rend pas plus intelligent (mais c'est legitime de vouloir le faire).
> 
> 

 

Je ne pense pas tout mélanger, si les propos sont durs, ils ont été expliqués un peu après. C'est comme les médecins, il y en a qui savent expliquer avec des mots simples, d'autres utilisent le langage spécialisé que seuls les praticiens comprennent? [ex simple: nous n'avons plus de péroné ni de cubitus, mais un fibula et un ulna.. et cela n'est pas très dur à comprendre, il suffit de le savoir...].

Personnellement j'aime de moins en moins windows (et c'est un euphémisme) car bilou cache de plus en plus ce qu'il y a derrière l'interface.

Je crois qu'il faut accepter qu'il y ait plusieurs niveaux d'utilisateurs.

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre, une distrib comme Gentoo avec une doc bien detaillee, meme si ce n'est pas automatique, fait beaucoup plus pour democratiser la connaissance.
> 
> 

 

Elle est spécialement bien faite   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Regarde un peu ces forums, on trouve rarement des questions debiles dont la reponse est dans le manuel. Pourtant je peux te garantir qu'il y a des debutants qui se mettent directement a Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

La preuve, j'en suis un, qui a quitté mandrake pour Gentoo!

 *Quote:*   

> Moi ca m'est un peu egal que Linux "inonde tout" ou pas, tout ce que je demande c'est qu'on me laisse l'utiliser, sans m'embeter avec des fichiers dans des formats proprios.

 

Inonder est peut-être un peu fort, mais il ne faut pas être égoîste non plus, son petit bonheur dans son coin; je persiste à croire qu'il y aurait plus d'utilisateurs aujourd'hui si certains s'étaient mis plus à la portée de tous

Marc

----------

